# hello from Tilley, Alberta



## boatbuilder (Mar 3, 2020)

interests in hunting, fishing, knife making and all outdoor sports


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome from Regina, SK.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.

How about posting some images of your knife creations.

Is the surface grinder you seek having to do with knife making?


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Crosche (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi Jim,

Glad to see you joined the forum! Lots of good folks here. 

Chad


----------



## Brian H (Mar 22, 2020)

Welcome from SK. I have the same interests. I would love to see some of your knives also.


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey man welcome to the forum...Tilley...brought back memories of being sent to a local gravel pit somewhere around there for a load of pit-run. The loader roared into the pit face and backed out with a bucket full...that bucket full was dripping rattle snakes off all 4 sides of the bucket...I said "no thanks those aren't going in my truck" and drove back to camp.


----------

